# Oven Shrimp...easy and delicious



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2021)

I made up this recipe several days ago, and didn't have a change to talk about it then. This will be a real keeper for us, so thought I'd share with you.


*Garlic Parmesan Shrimp *
  (Serves two with leftovers)
  1 pound large raw shrimp, peeled and deveined  
  1 tsp. baking soda
  1 egg white, well beaten

  ¾  cup Panko bread crumbs 
  ¾  cup shredded Parmesan cheese 
   2  tsp. Italian seasoning
  1  teaspoons garlic powder  
  2-3 tablespoons butter, melted
  Directions:
  Step 1
  Marinate the prepared shrimp in a bowl with the 1 tsp of baking soda, and toss well. Let stand for 30 min. in the fridge.  Drain the shrimp in a small colander and pat dry with paper towels.
  Add the shrimp to the well beaten egg white, toss till well coated and then drain in the small colander, do not pat dry.
  Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Prepare a small sheet pan by spraying with Pam
  Step 2 
  In a plastic bag, add Panko bread crumbs, Parmesan, Italian seasoning, and garlic powder. Shake to combine. Add drained shrimp and shake well to coat. 
  Step 3 
  Sprinkle a little of the Panko mixture on the sprayed small sheet pan, and arrange the shrimp on top.  Sprinkle shrimp with any remaining bread crumb mixture. Drizzle with melted butter. 
  Step 4 
  Bake for 10- 15 minutes, or until the shrimp begins to turn pink. Switch oven setting to broil and watch carefully for 2-3 minutes as the top begins to turn light brown. Remove from oven and serve immediately.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks great.  I use a similar method for coconut shrimp.  Omit the Italian seasoning, add flaked unsweetened coconut and some red chile powder (ancho or cayenne) to the panko crumbs.  Rather than drizzling with butter, I spray them with olive or canola oil. 

With mixed rice and a fruit salad topped with Redi-Whip.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi there Bitser and welcome to D.C. Happy to meet you. 



I like your coconut idea, and I'll give it a try. I also served mine with a rice combo I get from Trader Joes...love that stuff.
That fruit salad looks great!!


----------



## Termy (Jul 1, 2021)

Sounds pretty good except for the Panko. Stuff has sugar in it. I can add my own sugar thank you, if I please. And I do not please. It has NO BUSINESS IN THERE. 

T


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 1, 2021)

Termy said:


> Sounds pretty good except for the Panko. Stuff has sugar in it. I can add my own sugar thank you, if I please. And I do not please. It has NO BUSINESS IN THERE.
> 
> T




Interesting, and I just had to check. I don't want to do without Panko however, so I'll just continue to throw caution to the wind and live dangerously.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 1, 2021)

sounds super yummy Kayelle - Thanks! 

copied!


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 31, 2021)

Finally!  Made this the other night (for 1) and it was terrific! 

Thank you* Kayelle* - delish! 

So sorry I didnt' take a pic...


----------



## LizStreithorst (Oct 31, 2021)

I have all the ingredients on hand.  I will make this soon.  I think I'll go for the coconut one first.  The Argentine large red shrimp have a very strong shrimp favor that needs mellowing with a bit of sweetness.


----------

